# Throttle Body cleaning



## dm0142 (Oct 21, 2002)

I took off my throttle body to clean it and found motor oil in my CAI. There was also a small puddle of oil past the throttle body. Is it normal to have oil pulled in from the hose that connects to the valve cover?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i know i had a bunch of gunk on mine and in my air intake but i didnt have a pool. we used an old style clear fuel filter to solve the same problem on my friend's car....bad part is it worked but the filter collapsed in on itself. you can buy an oil catch can to solve the problem or i could give you a link on how to make you own.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I would like to see that link too if you wouldn't mind posting it. I have not looked at my intake & TB yet but know I need to clean it. Might as well do a catch can at the same time so I won't have to clean again for a while.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

http://www.ls1info.com/article.php?sid=273


----------



## dm0142 (Oct 21, 2002)

I there anyone that can give me some instruction on installing a catch can, possibly some pics.


----------

